# Caught 6 - 27" Trout



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

With Pre-Frontal conditions yesterday, fishing for big trout came easy. We caught and Released 6 - 27's and several in the 3-5 pound class. We have open dates for March and April if you want to get in on this big trout action. 
Also, remember to Like and Share our Facebook page "Caney Creek Outfitters" for a chance to win a free guided trip. 
captaintreyprye.com
281.702.0490


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

March 2, 3, 10, 14, 22, 24
Are available is anyone is interested in these dates.


----------

